# Timber Floor



## Mikegtr (27 Jun 2020)

I have a small workshop with a timber floor. The timber floor is supported on 2"x 2" joists on top of a concrete base. 
My question is:
I have two heavy items--a bandsaw and a belt/disc sander--both on casters for movement. To protect the wood floor what would you put down on top of the timber to move the two mentioned items around? It must be hard wearing.


----------



## MikeG. (27 Jun 2020)

Nothing, personally. They're lightweight machines and shouldn't do the floor much harm if they have decent castors.


----------



## sunnybob (27 Jun 2020)

A belt disc sander on casters? Just how big and heavy is it? Theyre normally bench top machines.

and what timber is the floor made of?

But Mike is not often wrong when it comes to sheds.


----------



## Mikegtr (28 Jun 2020)

Hi SunnyBob.

The belt/sander is currently on castors--on a stand--due to lack of space so has to be moved 'to get to other items'. The floor s normal tongue & groove boards.


----------



## sunnybob (28 Jun 2020)

If thats a normal sized bench top model and as long as the bandsaw isnt 12 ft tall, theres no problem at all on T&G boards. 8) 

But remember that anything on castors has the weight spread between the castors.
For eaxmple, a 1 ton machine on 4 castors has a 1/4 ton on each.

If thats a normal bandsaw in the 80 to a 100 kgs range, thats only 25 kgs on each wheel. If you can find some double wheel castors like on beds,that are rated adequately, then the weight per wheel is halved again.


----------

